
PxCode Challenge – Day 4 Video Home Fully Responsive Challenge - pxcode
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJdY4ycTqcw&feature=youtu.be&ab_channel=pxCodeTeam
======
pxcode
Give us your Sketch, and we give you the Code! Fully Responsive challenge this
time, We make this page within 23 mins. Can you go faster? Check our results
below!

Preview the result here: [https://bit.ly/2DYtI6x](https://bit.ly/2DYtI6x)

Final source code at CodeSandBox:
[https://bit.ly/3hst3rG](https://bit.ly/3hst3rG)

Send us your Sketch; We will show you how powerful pxCode is. pxCode Official
Site: [https://www.pxcode.io/](https://www.pxcode.io/)

